# Guitar tech in Niagara area



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking for recommendations for a tech, mostly need fretwork done (replace first 3 frets) on my acoustic and level the frets on my LP.

The 2 names I am aware of are: 

Fred Gabersek, probably the best in the area but pricey(200 for fret dress and set up, 400 for re-fret). Alex lifeson uses this guy.... I dont have his budget though  
Graham High, about half the price and seems pretty well known. 

Anybody with any experience with either of these guys?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Freddy is considered top-drawer by many players. No complaints except that he's busy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know any of these people but here's a few you can try.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/st-ca...on-sales-at-bird-bee-guitar-company/599490649

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/st-ca...ps/1054761904?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-of-toronto/guitar-tech/1049718419

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-musica...tc/1055163482?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...rs/1032545524?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Graham I have dealt with. Very Good! Highly recommended! good price too.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Another thumbs up for Graham High.
3 refrets and a host of other jobs done well.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations. I've heard Graham is good but I know Freddy is one of the best in the biz. 

Just looking for assurance that for the price (Graham's pricepoint is very good) it's a job well done. 

Also has anybody only replaced a few frets on a guitar? Or do you do the whole thing? Im inclined to only do the first 3 on the acoustic, very low frets so I hope he can duplicate them. Its only a $500 yamaha but its one of the nicest acoustics I've played.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ebenezer guitars in Grimsby area. I've had some work done by him with no complaints.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

In my opinion Fred is the best, he has turned several normal guitars of mine into amazing players. He also used to work for Alex Leifson, and Jeff Healey.....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

edited as i found the answer and there does not seem to be a delete button


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

boyscout said:


> Freddy is considered top-drawer by many players. No complaints except that he's busy.


Bingo. Fred Gabrsek of Freddy's Frets.

Top shelf. Look no further.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a Tech in Niagara Falls Canada looking at 5 of my Guitars, First a 1974 Black Beauty, Second, a Mint 1974 Cherryburst, Third, A Red 1979 25/50 Anniversary In Great Shape. 4th, A 1979 Triple Pickup Artisan, In Almost Mint Condition, 5th, A 2009 Buckethead Standard, Was N.O.S. Chipped in Delivery to The USA. There at Bird And Bee Guitar Company. I dropped them off May 13 / 2018 at 2:000PM. I've Emailed and Phoned The Guy About what I want done to them in paticular. No call backs or emails. Brian Bratt is his name. Seems very nice, Great to talk to. I just Wondered if this is Normal to do. There worth is over 35,000. Has anyone here dealt with Bird And Bee Guitar Company in Niagara Falls?? Thank You.


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

snapperhead said:


> I have a Tech in Niagara Falls Canada looking at 5 of my Guitars, First a 1974 Black Beauty, Second, a Mint 1974 Cherryburst, Third, A Red 1979 25/50 Anniversary In Great Shape. 4th, A 1979 Triple Pickup Artisan, In Almost Mint Condition, 5th, A 2009 Buckethead Standard, Was N.O.S. Chipped in Delivery to The USA. There at Bird And Bee Guitar Company. I dropped them off May 13 / 2018 at 2:000PM. I've Emailed and Phoned The Guy About what I want done to them in paticular. No call backs or emails. Brian Bratt is his name. Seems very nice, Great to talk to. I just Wondered if this is Normal to do. There worth is over 35,000. Has anyone here dealt with Bird And Bee Guitar Company in Niagara Falls?? Thank You.


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's The Bird And Bee Guitar Companys Site 



about

shop

repairs

set ups

Services

contact
*Contact*










Located in beautiful Niagara, we invite you to come visit us! Whether you’re looking for a new, used or vintage instrument or are hoping to make the one you already have sound better, we’d love to see you and get to know you a little better.

As a home based business, we are available most days and evenings by appointment.

*Send us an email:*
Feedback, comments, questions? [email protected]

*Call or text:*
(289) 407-0616

*Sign Up for our awesome mailing list for exclusive contests and giveaways:*







*Connect with us:*


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

This seems like Great Work, has anyone here had there Guitar, or Guitars done at Bird And Bee Guitar Company, 8195 Barrett Crescent Niagara Falls Ontario. The Address is on The Site, so I'm just advertising for him too. This is The Site. Thanks Again Guitar People!!



about

shop

repairs

set ups

Services

contact
*About*

Oh, do we love guitars!

…and if you’re anything like us, you too believe in that magic moment when you pick up a guitar and know that anything is possible. Your spirits rise and your heart just sings.

We want to encourage these moments and believe we can help by finding the guitar that’s right for you, or by improving the one you already have.

At Bird & Bee, we buy and sell previously enjoyed guitars and have a deep affection for vintage instruments. We also work with all kinds of players of all different styles to help them get the most out of their guitars. We provide regular service (basic and advanced guitar set-ups) and work to make damaged instruments come to life through careful repair and restoration.

We’re a pretty small outfit so we only work on one guitar at a time and treat your instrument as if was our own. Working with you to determine what’s best for your guitar, we’ll make it sound better and in turn, make you a better player.

Cheers,


Brian Bratt has been playing guitar for over 25 years, is a member of the American Guild of Luthiers and has studied at the Canadian School of Lutherie.

Niagara, Niagara Falls, guitar repair, luthier, lutherie, guitar restoration, damaged guitars


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

snapperhead said:


> I have a Tech in Niagara Falls Canada looking at 5 of my Guitars, First a 1974 Black Beauty, Second, a Mint 1974 Cherryburst, Third, A Red 1979 25/50 Anniversary In Great Shape. 4th, A 1979 Triple Pickup Artisan, In Almost Mint Condition, 5th, A 2009 Buckethead Standard, Was N.O.S. Chipped in Delivery to The USA. There at Bird And Bee Guitar Company. I dropped them off May 13 / 2018 at 2:000PM. I've Emailed and Phoned The Guy About what I want done to them in paticular. No call backs or emails. Brian Bratt is his name. Seems very nice, Great to talk to. I just Wondered if this is Normal to do. There worth is over 35,000. Has anyone here dealt with Bird And Bee Guitar Company in Niagara Falls?? Thank You.


I urge you to go and get your guitars back. For details of my experience, PM me. It's quite a long story.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

Moosehead said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I've heard Graham is good but I know Freddy is one of the best in the biz.
> 
> Just looking for assurance that for the price (Graham's pricepoint is very good) it's a job well done.
> 
> Also has anybody only replaced a few frets on a guitar? Or do you do the whole thing? Im inclined to only do the first 3 on the acoustic, very low frets so I hope he can duplicate them. Its only a $500 yamaha but its one of the nicest acoustics I've played.


My luthier buddy always refrets them all. It is easier for him to dress the whole board than to try to match up 3 frets. He just did an early 70's Martin D-28 that needed the first 3 frets redone and he did the whole thing as described. He can also level all the board when he has the frets out.


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

Moosehead said:


> Looking for recommendations for a tech, mostly need fretwork done (replace first 3 frets) on my acoustic and level the frets on my LP.
> 
> The 2 names I am aware of are:
> 
> ...


Not sure how cheap you are looking for OP but Freddy's probably one of the best in the Country and his prices are fair in my book. I'm a strong believer that you get what you pay for and with Freddy there'd be no worries about the final product.


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

DaddyDog said:


> I urge you to go and get your guitars back. For details of my experience, PM me. It's quite a long story.


My email is [email protected], Thank You


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

DaddyDog said:


> I urge you to go and get your guitars back. For details of my experience, PM me. It's quite a long story.


I heard from Brian Bratt last Week. He emailed me with updates. Just waiting to hear back from him once he's finished 3 Guitars he's working on. What Luthier are you talking about? Thank You


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

snapperhead said:


> I heard from Brian Bratt last Week. He emailed me with updates. Just waiting to hear back from him once he's finished 3 Guitars he's working on. What Luthier are you talking about? Thank You


Responded to you via private message (conversation), and via email.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just had a lot of work done at Freddy's Frets and the result was excellent. I was directed to Bobs guitar service in Kitchener but his quotes were more expensive. He quoted me a refret for regular nickel frets that were almost the same price as stainless steel from Freddy's. I've also had a lot of work done at Folkway and they are great but I find their prices were higher than Freddy's. So I'm not sure I understand all the talk of Freddy's prices being too high.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I was directed to Bobs guitar service in Kitchener but his quotes were more expensive. He quoted me a refret for regular nickel frets that were almost the same price.


A word of caution regarding Bob’s Guitar Service in Kitchener. I don’t think Bob Egan is associated with the business any longer, or at least that was the assertion by Ryan Allen (that answers the email [email protected] and sends emails from the same address) to a direct request to speak with Bob. Ryan’s exact response was “I own the business”. Ryan is not completely horrible, but he ain’t no Bob Egan when it comes to details, expertise, and simply giving a shit about customers by a very long stretch, at least in my direct interaction experience with both in the past. And the continued use of Bob’s credentials in partial secrecy is disingenuous at best.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I’ve had my Strat with Freddy since April 28th. This is the first time I have used him and he came highly recommended. He just must be very busy so I’ll wait patiently in cue. It will no doubt be worth it.


----------



## krusty (Nov 6, 2010)

I took a guitar to Freddy several years ago for a complete refinish (very involved with that guitar). I specifically told him that I was willing to wait while he performed some finish stripping and refinishing experiments and worked at it slowly. It took a very long time, and not once did I email or phone to see how it was going or to hurry him along. He called a couple of times with ideas and progress updates, and the results were well worth the wait. Pricing was what I had expected at the start, and would definitely take him more work.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

krusty said:


> I took a guitar to Freddy several years ago for a complete refinish (very involved with that guitar). I specifically told him that I was willing to wait while he performed some finish stripping and refinishing experiments and worked at it slowly. It took a very long time, and not once did I email or phone to see how it was going or to hurry him along. He called a couple of times with ideas and progress updates, and the results were well worth the wait. Pricing was what I had expected at the start, and would definitely take him more work.


This is all I have heard about it being worth it so I'll just continue to wait patiently. I have 4 more guitars for him for stainless frets, so we shall see how this one turns out. He has been great getting back to me with any questions I have had. I'm at few months now. Kind of hard to wait though when the user a few posts above dropped it off a week earlier than me and already had it back in June and he had arguably more work being done that I am having done. Then again, I realize he is very busy. His pricing is very fair for the work being done. If I don't hear from him after 6 months, I'll probably start to worry. LoL


----------



## krusty (Nov 6, 2010)

PBGas said:


> If I don't hear from him after 6 months, I'll probably start to worry. LoL


I wouldn't worry after only 6 months. He's busier than you can imagine. My refinish was a very difficult job, and it took 2yrs total, but as I mentioned, I allowed him as much time as he needed right from the start, and told him I was OK with him poking away at it in his spare time.


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

DaddyDog said:


> I urge you to go and get your guitars back. For details of my experience, PM me. It's quite a long story.


Agreed, not worth the Headaches there. You owe me a Backplate Brian!


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

snapperhead said:


> This seems like Great Work, has anyone here had there Guitar, or Guitars done at Bird And Bee Guitar Company, 8195 Barrett Crescent Niagara Falls Ontario. The Address is on The Site, so I'm just advertising for him too. This is The Site. Thanks Again Guitar People!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, you Love Your Guitars alright, hanging on to them, not bringing back all Parts left. Not doing THE GUITAR WORK!


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

snapperhead said:


> Agreed, not worth the Headaches there. You owe me a Backplate Brian!


Talk the Talk, Walk The Walk, Bird&Bee Man


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

snapperhead said:


> This seems like Great Work, has anyone here had there Guitar, or Guitars done at Bird And Bee Guitar Company, 8195 Barrett Crescent Niagara Falls Ontario. The Address is on The Site, so I'm just advertising for him too. This is The Site. Thanks Again Guitar People!! Complete Crap, If you want to Run a Business, Do The Work. Would never ever bring a 50 Guitar to You!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> A word of caution regarding Bob’s Guitar Service in Kitchener. I don’t think Bob Egan is associated with the business any longer, or at least that was the assertion by Ryan Allen (that answers the email [email protected] and sends emails from the same address) to a direct request to speak with Bob. Ryan’s exact response was “I own the business”. Ryan is not completely horrible, but he ain’t no Bob Egan when it comes to details, expertise, and simply giving a shit about customers by a very long stretch, at least in my direct interaction experience with both in the past. And the continued use of Bob’s credentials in partial secrecy is disingenuous at best.


I went to see Ryan a few times to donate acoustic guitars and small amps for the local 'guitars for kids program' that I (and @laristotle) had picked up and fixed up from Kijiji, etc. I offered to do electronics repairs on guitars that were donated to save Ryan having to spend time working on them. I have had no requests so far. I digress. 
It is my understanding that Bob actually 'owns' the business and is renting the space to Ryan. Apparently, Bob drops in on occasion. The last time I was there, many/all of Bob's antiques and items from Mississippi, etc. were still there. Maybe this has all changed recently. However, back to your focus (as I have digressed yet again), my very LIMITED experiences/interactions with Ryan have been generally positive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

snapperhead said:


> My email is xxxxxxxx Thank You


Consider editing your email out of your post. 
Unless, you like receiving emails form Nigeria, etc.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Bob Egan took on some sort of full time management position at the Kitchener Public Library about two years ago so I imagine his involvement at the shop, if any, would be pretty minimal these days. I'm not sure if Ryan owns the business now but he seems to run the day to day operations. I've had him do set up work for me on a couple guitars and was quite happy with the work and I found him personable and pleasant to deal with. He got my Strat set up nicer than it ever has been. Felt like a new guitar when I got it back. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Like I said, I haven’t had a horrible experience with Ryan, but compared to Bob’s attention and expertise, there is no comparison. I was spoiled . And like I said, Ryan exact verbatim quote was “I own the business” in an email.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Fair enough, I get that. ☺ I do agree if Bob isn't really involved anymore it is a bit misleading that it's advertised as such.


----------



## thegame (May 15, 2006)

Like most things in life you truly get what you pay for.
Freddy is the most expensive and best in the Niagara Region, period.
Graham _can_ be good. Just make sure the details are carved into stone. When he's good, he's good but sometimes misses or forgets small details. That being said, he is still a good guy in my book.
Birds and Bees; make like one and fly away as fast as possible. Avoid at all costs. Good name for the "company" though because you learn quickly about getting f**ked over.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone have work done at Guelph Guitar Repair?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Fred at Freddy's Frets is the best. he may cost a bit more, but if you watch some of his build videos, you will see his attention to detail is over the top.


----------

